# Moving to Granada



## Danie C (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi All! I wanted to take a minute to introduce myself as I have just joined the forum. I will be moving to Granada on September 9th from Seattle and am SO excited about the new adventures that lay ahead of me. I wanted to join some groups and such so I don't feel like such a fish out of water.

A dear friend of mine married a Spaniard a few years back and they are about to have their first child. I am the lucky winner of an employment opportunity for the next year assisting in running the business. When speaking with her about the difficulties she experienced when first moving over, time and again the same topic comes up...that she often felt displaced and lonely because she was unsure how to make new friends. Lets face it, as we grow older, the more set in our ways we get and it isn't always easy letting new people in. Anyhow, this has caused me to join up here and see if anybody is in the Granada area and may want to have a coffee or something once I get there. Or, if anybody knows others within the area? 

I have been to Spain before so I am tempted to say that I know what I am getting myself into but from reading some of the posts, I have also learned that it is never what you expect it to be and that its better to expect the unexpected.

Anyway, now that this has become long winded I will sign off but look forward to many more conversations on here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Danie C said:


> Hi All! I wanted to take a minute to introduce myself as I have just joined the forum. I will be moving to Granada on September 9th from Seattle and am SO excited about the new adventures that lay ahead of me. I wanted to join some groups and such so I don't feel like such a fish out of water.
> 
> A dear friend of mine married a Spaniard a few years back and they are about to have their first child. I am the lucky winner of an employment opportunity for the next year assisting in running the business. When speaking with her about the difficulties she experienced when first moving over, time and again the same topic comes up...that she often felt displaced and lonely because she was unsure how to make new friends. Lets face it, as we grow older, the more set in our ways we get and it isn't always easy letting new people in. Anyhow, this has caused me to join up here and see if anybody is in the Granada area and may want to have a coffee or something once I get there. Or, if anybody knows others within the area?
> 
> ...


Hi Danie welcome to the forum, where abouts in Granada will you be?? Its a big place but very beautiful I'm told. We've got one or two posters who live there

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Danie C said:


> Hi All! I wanted to take a minute to introduce myself as I have just joined the forum. I will be moving to Granada on September 9th from Seattle and am SO excited about the new adventures that lay ahead of me. I wanted to join some groups and such so I don't feel like such a fish out of water.
> 
> A dear friend of mine married a Spaniard a few years back and they are about to have their first child. I am the lucky winner of an employment opportunity for the next year assisting in running the business. When speaking with her about the difficulties she experienced when first moving over, time and again the same topic comes up...that she often felt displaced and lonely because she was unsure how to make new friends. Lets face it, as we grow older, the more set in our ways we get and it isn't always easy letting new people in. Anyhow, this has caused me to join up here and see if anybody is in the Granada area and may want to have a coffee or something once I get there. Or, if anybody knows others within the area?
> 
> ...



Hi Danie and welcome to the forum!

Wow - what a great opportunity for you! You must be getting very excited. I think there are a couple of others on here close to that area - you'll probably get to know them soon! Unfortunately I'm in Galicia - a long way away. Still, at least you have a little bit of support in where you're going, with a friend already there....and no doubt you'll be welcomed into the Spanish side of the family shortly as an honorary member! You have said that you've been to Spain before, but it's a different scenario actually living and working here....in fact it's just life really, not a holiday! There's loads of information on the forum, or just ask a question and there's lots of us who'll be happy to chip in!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Danie C (Aug 20, 2009)

I will be right off the Gran Via in the Albaycin district. It is a gorgeous area for sure...even when its freezing! 

I am fully aware that actually living AND working in Spain will be different than coming there on holiday. However, I have spent the last 5 years of my life within the bureacracy of corporate America. I am looking forward to a much slower pace and a better quality of life vs the rat race and consumerism that is currently the U.S. 

The forum has been quite helpful thus far. There is SO much information that is useful to me and I have used it for answering many of my questions that my friend had none for. I am looking forward to soon being a full fledged expat and experiencing a different way of life.

Thanks for the quick responses ladies!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm in the Granada province.....in the part that's the Spanish equivalent of Cajun Country!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi danie C and :welcome: to the forum.

I'm sure you will love it here especially due to the fact you already have work here. 

Your friend must be estatic at the thought of you moving here. :clap2:

I look forward to your posts.

chica. x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Diane and welcome 

I spent my honeymoon in Granada and I loved the place ....  Unfortunately I dont live close enough to share a coffee and a chat with you - but hopefully you will get more people on here who live / work in that areathat can point you in the right direction for the best places to meet and get to know people.

Best of luck with the move!

Sue :ranger:


----------

